# colnago superissimo help



## Dariob (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello : do not have much info but perhaps someone can give me an opinion on this bike ?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks pretty good, almost like new.
Maybe a factory repaint.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

It looks like a beautiful classic bicycle from the mid 90's, with very little signs of wear. 

Is it an 8-speed?

While Carbon Fiber is all the rage now, the classic Reynolds or Columbus steel bikes still are wonderful bicycles.

So, what are you wanting an "opinion" about?


----------



## Dariob (Nov 15, 2012)

Some one offering to me but have no idea about the details. Will start asking for sone more info. Many thanks for your help


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

It is a beautiful "vintage" bike. I would ride it, and not plan on just hanging it on the wall.

It all depends on what you want, and your goals. And, I suppose what you ride now. Assuming it is an 8, or perhaps 9 speed... is that a problem? Are you currently riding an ultra-modern Carbon Fiber Bike?

The Colnago should be perfectly usable now (perhaps with some fresh grease). If you choose to upgrade wheels, gears, hubs, etc, it can get expensive quickly.

If the bike meets your goals. Then at $300 or $400 and you should snap it up quickly. Even $700 or $800 might not be a bad deal. It could go for over $1000... but then it should be a good match to your desires and goals.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

I had a Super from the late 90's...I don't think that they were made with Columbus "Brain" tubing...although I'll be the first to say that my memory is fading. I think that bike may be a Colnago "*Altain*".


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

$700 or $800 would be a great deal. I've watched many auctions on Ebay go for more on Colnago's looking much more used than this bike. Appears to be in pristine condition. Full Campy would make it way more value than Shimano.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Very nice Colnago, sporting model year 2000 Campy Daytona groupo, 9 speed I think, possibly 10, and a Chorus headset. I agree that it's in pristine condition.


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

Buy it and dump the gas-tank on the downtube!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

colnagoG60 said:


> I had a Super from the late 90's...I don't think that they were made with Columbus "Brain" tubing...although I'll be the first to say that my memory is fading. I think that bike may be a Colnago "*Altain*".


Quick Google brought up lots of Superissimo frames with Brain tubing.


----------



## Dariob (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you all for this comments. will go deeply into the information but yes, looks great.Thanks again


----------



## Dariob (Nov 15, 2012)

hello , just a general opinion how it looks so far from the pictures. Thank you!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Dariob said:


> hello , just a general opinion how it looks so far from the pictures. Thank you!


Pretty sure you got most opinions. The words pristine and very beautiful have already been used. Maybe language barrier? How about "Sick bike Bro!"

If you're looking to buy it anything under $1000.00 would be a score IMO. The frame alone in that condition is worth a lot.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Quick Google brought up lots of Superissimo frames with Brain tubing.


Roger that...I stopped looking after the first (3) Altains I saw with the same Word Perfect paint scheme.


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

ridesmasterx said:


> Buy it and dump the gas-tank on the downtube!


Bike looks great, water bottle looks like a half gallon milk container.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Nazz44 said:


> Bike looks great, water bottle looks like a half gallon milk container.


That Aero water bottle is very cool for us retro guys. Bottles like that in good condition can go for big bucks on EBay. I wish I had a couple for my vintage bikes.


----------



## Dariob (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello to all. Finally got the bike. Many problems to get it for transport but here it is at home.
I made little changes as Bar tape and Tires. Good cleaning and that all.
Looks great , feels great !!
Here some pictures and thank you all for your opinions.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice looking bike, you lucked out there!


----------

